# lets see those brick red tires.....



## rollfaster (Jul 30, 2013)

anybody that has bikes with red prewar style tires,please post pics here.there is nothing like the look of these classic beautys.:o


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2013)

lahk  dis?


----------



## jd56 (Jul 30, 2013)

These are the newer Duro red brick pattern installed on my 49 Phantom


----------



## Real Steel (Jul 30, 2013)

*1962 Columbia Newsboy Special*

So much patina you can taste it...


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 30, 2013)

*Emblem*

Here's my too red 36 emblem,has Goodrich repops on it


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 30, 2013)

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's one of mine--1933 Schwinn B10E. V/r Shawn


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 30, 2013)

*'49 Schwinn B-6*


----------



## vincev (Jul 30, 2013)

My Huffman Ever Best.


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 30, 2013)

My "in no hurry to finish"  '49 Panther


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 31, 2013)

*thanks to all....*

the pics are great .love all the bikes.im sold on the red tire look.i wasnt sure if they would look good on white rims but by what ive seen here they will be great.will be putting them on my 46-48 dx.:o


----------



## marshalmike (Jul 31, 2013)

*Original Red Gillettes*






Still soft and supple!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 31, 2013)

marshalmike said:


> View attachment 106929View attachment 106930
> Still soft and supple!




Lucky bastard!!!!


----------



## daved66 (Jul 31, 2013)

very lucky~   2 great bikes!!


----------



## marshalmike (Jul 31, 2013)

*Thanks*

I really like having orig tires, although not for riding.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 31, 2013)

The old original non Nylon tires ride and roll crappy. 

The repro BFG's do run quite good, I recommend them.


----------



## Retrocykel (Aug 2, 2013)

Here's an old Hermes with my new Rubena tires


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 2, 2013)

*Shelby*


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 2, 2013)

here ya go.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Iverider (Aug 2, 2013)

That's a sweetheart of a bike B&B!

And that OG Primer ain't bad either! The only thing better than Neptune Blue is Dove Blue!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 3, 2013)

*Wow*

That is a damn nice bike. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the positive comments  I got that bike from a nice guy who cleaned out a horders house...For the record..My first impression was "Horders never hoard anything worthwhile" from my experiences...Anyways,I went to his house and he showed me 1 bike on the back porch, a early 80s junker..I figured thats what the rest will look like (The rest were all in storage)We went to the storage place and he opened the storage door and I about passed out..He had about 7 decent bikes with this one mixed in! All girls stuff but thats OK ..It was alot of work bring this back but I did it for my daughter,but she likes her purple GT Performer better BTW he Mercury fender emblem survived because of a BIG basket mounted on the bars..


----------

